# vr6t oil weight



## Vdubbcabby (Mar 11, 2013)

what do you guys run in your vrt? will be boosted soon and not sure what weight to run. im thinking 5w-20 full synthetic


----------



## d1rezzas (Oct 25, 2011)

A little more information would be required to give a truly accurate suggestion.

- Is the bottom end rebuilt? If so, what are the bearing clearances? The engine builder should be able to answer this for you.
- What sort of temperatures will the engine see?
- Is it a daily driver? Race car?
- If it's a race car, what form of racing: Drag, Circuit (Time Attack, Endurance, General Lapping)?

These are all factors that play a role in choice of oil weight. Fuel type can also play a role, if heavy dilution is occurring.

From there, a holy war can commence on the specific brand/ formulation.


----------



## Vdubbcabby (Mar 11, 2013)

Daily driven with stock bottom end. And it'll see 220 at the max nothing more than that. I obviously consider my 4psi vrt a daily racecar though 

Sent from my RM-845_nam_vzw_100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Boogie_manVR6 (Dec 31, 2013)

Running on 4 PSI you can use 10w-30 or 10w-40 to be on the safe side. 5w-20 is too thin for a boosted engine.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Your car is not now, nor was it ever, a 1.6l economy car. 5w-20 is way too thin. Any reason why you are trying to go with oil thinner than what is recommended for the stock VR6? I think that 0W-40 M1, for $25/5qts @Wally World, would be just fine for your application. It's factory fill for a lot of much higher horsepower cars.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

I ran 15w40 rotella back when my vrt had a stock longblock and it was great... now im running 20w50 Brad Penn racing oil in my 3L and it awesome


----------

